# how cute are these?



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

My other hobby but I couldn't attempt these


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Way cute.

I can knit, but I've never had the patience for such intricate projects (or double pointed needles, which I'm sure those require).


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*how cute...*

They are sweet! Are they crocheted? I am all thumbs when it comes to any kind of needlework, but you little 'keets are beautiful!


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

They appear to be knit.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

They are adorable. Where did you find them?
I'm thinking a combination of knit and crochet. The wings and tail look crocheted; the breast looks knit.
I'm guessing you might have found them on Etsy.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

They're not mine but I follow a group called knitting basket on facebook and some people are so skilled and patient


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So great! I would love to have some of those


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I would love to have some of those, or the patience to learn to do them. I used to counted cross-stitch, and still do occasionally, but never had the patience to knit or crochet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I saw these on Facebook yesterday. Waaay too cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG! Too cute! I could kill for a cockatiel version of those...and more room for the budgie ones, and...well you know how it is with things we like, LMBO. Lots of wants, not enough room. Sigh.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cute  I wonder if they do custom ones?


----------

